# Uncomfortable drivers seat?



## finzup-kt (Apr 28, 2006)

I've googled this and found nothing -- does anyone find the atlas driver seats uncomfortable? I have an 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line 

The seatbelt is not movable and digs into my hip/thigh (I'm not a small girl, I can probably live with that) but what i can't live with is what feels like something sticking up at the seams of the seat to the backs of my thighs? It's like something sticking up where it shouldn't be. It's annoying and no amount of adjusting the seat positioning helps. 

All I read is how comfy the atlas seats are, how roomy they are, and i'm miserable. I'm fine in the passenger seat; it's just the driver seat. I'm a bigger girl but have literally never been uncomfortable in ANY car like this. Is it possible the seat has a defect? 

thanks


----------



## Bad Mojo (Jul 31, 2002)

I've taken several 8 hour trips in my Atlas SEL. I'm a dude about 200 lbs in weight. The seatbelt seems ok to me. The lower back support is a little lower than I like, but I am tall and with a little foam pillow I am good.

So ... maybe go by a dealer and sit in another Atlas for 10 minutes and see if it feels the same?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

finzup-kt said:


> I've googled this and found nothing -- does anyone find the atlas driver seats uncomfortable? I have an 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line
> 
> The seatbelt is not movable and digs into my hip/thigh (I'm not a small girl, I can probably live with that) but what i can't live with is what feels like something sticking up at the seams of the seat to the backs of my thighs? It's like something sticking up where it shouldn't be. It's annoying and no amount of adjusting the seat positioning helps.
> 
> ...


Most likely you are coming from a vehicle with very bad seats and don't know what a good seat feels like.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P and I think it is a little uncomfortable in the hip area due to the bolsters. I'm still trying to find a setting that is more comfortable. I don't notice anything pressing up through the seat though. Maybe sit in a couple others at the dealership and see if it is the same.

You CAN pivot the seatbelt anchor it is just VERY stiff. It will rotate a couple of inches forward and back.


----------



## Biggekow (Jan 30, 2021)

finzup-kt said:


> I've googled this and found nothing -- does anyone find the atlas driver seats uncomfortable? I have an 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line
> 
> The seatbelt is not movable and digs into my hip/thigh (I'm not a small girl, I can probably live with that) but what i can't live with is what feels like something sticking up at the seams of the seat to the backs of my thighs? It's like something sticking up where it shouldn't be. It's annoying and no amount of adjusting the seat positioning helps.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue.


----------



## DustinDD (Jan 16, 2021)

I have the same issue. I am 6’4” and 200lbs and the driver seat is almost unbearable. The passenger seat is fine. It’s the right side of the drivers seat that bothers me the most. Nothing that I can tell when I push my hand on it but I am constantly adjusting how I sit. Please let me know if you find any remedy.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I am 6'4" 220lbs thin, and have no issues at all.👩‍💻
I think the seats are comfy.


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

To @finzup-kt, did you try tilting the seat base forward (down in the front) to see if that helped? I know that when we first purchased our Atlas, I like to sit with the seat base tilted back a bit to keep my butt in the seat (I drive spirited) but my wife doesn't. She said the seat bothered her, so I programmed her seat setting to have the base tilt more level to the floor of the vehicle, and not tilted back. Again, this isn't the seat back, but the base of the seat. They adjust separately.


----------



## cfgisteve (Jul 25, 2021)

RLineWeasel said:


> To @finzup-kt, did you try tilting the seat base forward (down in the front) to see if that helped? I know that when we first purchased our Atlas, I like to sit with the seat base tilted back a bit to keep my butt in the seat (I drive spirited) but my wife doesn't. She said the seat bothered her, so I programmed her seat setting to have the base tilt more level to the floor of the vehicle, and not tilted back. Again, this isn't the seat back, but the base of the seat. They adjust separately.


US edition Passat seats don't adjust in the front, they only tilt, which is a big reason why they are so uncomfortable. The base of the seat is fixed in the front, so it has to tilt down towards the the back if you are tall, otherwise your head will be on the ceiling. A disaster for your back so VW could save a few bucks. Combine this with the non-adjustable headrest and zero support in the backrest Passat seats are AWFUL. Can't wait to get rid of mine.


----------



## anorine (Jul 29, 2019)

cfgisteve said:


> US edition Passat seats don't adjust in the front, they only tilt, which is a big reason why they are so uncomfortable. The base of the seat is fixed in the front, so it has to tilt down towards the the back if you are tall, otherwise your head will be on the ceiling. A disaster for your back so VW could save a few bucks. Combine this with the non-adjustable headrest and zero support in the backrest Passat seats are AWFUL. Can't wait to get rid of mine.


I have no issues with the Passat seats, my GT is my second B7. As far as the Atlas no issues there either. My wife is short at only 5’2” and zero complaints in either. Maybe try adjusting the seat to find a more comfortable position?


----------



## cookie monster 88 (Jul 3, 2021)

I’m 5’10 190lbs. No issues. Not as comfy as the Benz GLE or our Land Rover. but just as good as the BMW X5. Even though x5 had more adjustment. Drove 8 hr trip Friday and today. No issues. Family was fine in 5 of the 6 seats. No complaints from anyone.

fyi it did take a few days to find my initial seat settings.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I am 6'1 185lbs and I am enjoying the seats. My wife hated the seats in my previous 2018 Audi q5 Prestige with sport seats because they were stiff and bottom bolsters would make her legs numb on the longer drives. She loves our Atlas seats and we did two 15h trips and were very comfortable. We have 2019 SEL Premium and our seats are real leather. I am not sure if there is much of a difference with the other trims rather than just a finish material. I would recommend googling "the proper seating position in a car". Maybe you need to tweak your settings a bit to find that sweet spot. Sorry to hear about your issue. VW is not going to do anything about it. They might offer you to get a cushion from Amazon.


----------



## bengerman (Dec 1, 2011)

6'5" 280lbs - it's ok for short drives but anything over an 1hour + is uncomfortable. Lots of room to shift around to help relieve some issues but overall not great. SEL trim.


----------

